

I hold my phone with hand X, then tap with hand Y - benschwarz
http://germanforblack.com/post/39814923293/phone-in-hand

======
mirkules
This is one of my main complaints about the iPhone 5 screen: the iPhone 4S has
a perfect screen size for my hands, where I can smoothly tap the "back"
navigation button with my thumb if I hold it in my right hand. On the iPhone
5, it's near-impossible to do a smooth, single-handed tap on the back button
without stretching (and I'm of average height).

------
hudell
The way I hold my phone, there's no "hard to touch" place (I keep it loose
over my right hand fingers, though I use two hands when typing).

I asked my friends to hold theirs and touch all four corners of the screen. It
seems that the top left corner is harder for all of them (they're all right-
handed).

------
Bjartr
I find that there's a spot near the base of my thumb when holding with one
hand that's hard to hit without worrying about dropping my phone.

